# Additional Curriculum



## Casey_Sutherland (Nov 30, 2005)

Does anyone out there in MT have additional training in some of the newer systems of CDT, Commando-Krav Maga, F.I.G.H.T., and any of the other various Seminar/sertificate programs that you see in places like Black belt magazine. I am not looking for people who just want to knock it. I am looking for people who have actually tried it.

Do people teach these as separate curriculums or teach them alongside their art?

Curiosity is calling


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> Does anyone out there in MT have additional training in some of the newer systems of CDT, Commando-Krav Maga, F.I.G.H.T., and any of the other various Seminar/sertificate programs that you see in places like Black belt magazine. I am not looking for people who just want to knock it. I am looking for people who have actually tried it.


 
I've touched the surface of some Krav Maga.  As controversal as it is at times, I personally have found some very good things in that art.



> Do people teach these as separate curriculums or teach them alongside their art?


 
No, it is nothing that I teach, just something for my own personal training.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

For CDT, see also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4619


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Dec 2, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## MJS (Dec 4, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> thank you!


 
You're welcome!:ultracool 

Out of curiosity, are you looking to begin training in any of these arts?  If so, what are you looking at or thinking about?

Mike


----------



## Loki (Dec 4, 2005)

Umm... what's a Commando-Krav Maga?


----------



## MJS (Dec 4, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Umm... what's a Commando-Krav Maga?


 
He may be talking about this

www.combatsurvival.com


----------



## Loki (Dec 4, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> He may be talking about this
> 
> www.combatsurvival.com



Wow... the things the come up with to market themselves nowadays.

Never heard of the guy, no references to Krav Maga masters/instructors, no commercial presence in Israel, watered-down Krav Maga techniques, links to Black Belt Mag articles that don't know jack about KM (putting him on the same level as Imi)...

I'll ask Haim Zut, but I don't buy it.


----------



## Joe Doakes (Dec 4, 2005)

I've been doing KM for about 5 years, as well as other MA, I must say I've grown to appreciate it very much. I was initially skeptical of it, though I suppose I'm skeptical of any new commercial fighting program.

It's very direct, no room given to chance. If you train the way it's taught ( meaning inflict maximum damage as fast as possible to an aggressor) I believe it has a real-world effectiveness, though I have yet to put it to the test.

Plus, a typical class will try to simulate the adrenaline rush and subsequent and immediate feeling of exhaustion of a real fight, meaning you can look forward to about 20 minutes of hard cardio training prior to KM drills. 

It's a great workout


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Wow... the things the come up with to market themselves nowadays.
> 
> Never heard of the guy



He takes out big ads in Black Belt etc.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

Joe Doakes said:
			
		

> Plus, a typical class will try to simulate the adrenaline rush and subsequent and immediate feeling of exhaustion of a real fight, meaning you can look forward to about 20 minutes of hard cardio training prior to KM drills.



I think this is an important and overlooked aspect of training! It needs to be done. Not every class, pehaps, but often!


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> He takes out big ads in Black Belt etc.


 
I see his ads all the time.  In fact, there is an article on him in the recent BB issue (Jan '06)

As far as him being legit...I'm sure someone thats in the KM circle a bit more than I, would be the best to judge that one.  

Mike


----------



## Loki (Dec 5, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> I see his ads all the time.  In fact, there is an article on him in the recent BB issue (Jan '06)
> 
> As far as him being legit...I'm sure someone thats in the KM circle a bit more than I, would be the best to judge that one.
> 
> Mike



Can you link to it?


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Can you link to it?


 
Looking at the BB magazine site, I don't see any links to this story.

Mike


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello, Man have been fighting each other from the time there were two people.  Martials  arts will also change as time goes by.....new names,new styles, each claiming to be more effective than before.  

Will we ever change ourselves to be more civilize?  Most martial arts are very effective if one train themselves in its proficiency.  Better to perfect one self and master one thing than try to learn everthing else and master none. (Note: It is also to good to learn other arts too).  If you do Judo? It won't hurt to do Kempo.  But not every new thing that comes about?

Just my thoughts.......Aloha


----------



## Loki (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/documen...1&keyword=moni and aizik&summary=1&startsum=1

Didn't see the Jan 06 article, but I leafed through this one and though I haven't researched all it's claims in great depth, I feel confident in saying most of them are pure crap.


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> http://www.blackbeltmag.com/document_display.cfm?document_id=141&keyword=moni%20and%20aizik&summary=1&startsum=1
> 
> Didn't see the Jan 06 article, but I leafed through this one and though I haven't researched all it's claims in great depth, I feel confident in saying most of them are pure crap.


 
It seems to be that any time something 'new' hits the scene, everybody has to jump aboard and claim that they are teaching it, or they have a new and improved version, etc.  Look at when BJJ first came into the light.  What happened?  You had people jetting out to CA for some training, and coming back, adding it to their program and making it seem like they've been doing it all along.  

Regardless of what 'new and improved' versions come out, I think I'll stick with the KM that is a bit more legit.

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree with the statement that people jump on the bandwagon of whats new.

Go back to he 60's and you had Karate, in the late 60's TKD showed up an some othe Koren systems, then the Chiness invation happned, what was next MT?, then BJJ   It is a shame that people just dont teach what they know but have to try to become whats new.
Not saying there is anything wrong with learning new stuff but lets make sure it is from a reliable sorce and not go teaching one thing and calling it another


----------



## Loki (Jan 2, 2006)

I asked Haim Zut if he knows of Aizik and he has no clue who the guy is.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not a real systems person.  I've taken Judo for several years, and i've taken Aiki-Jujitsu in the past, as well as having done boxing and MT.  None of them are the holy grail.

I steal what I want, and leave the rest.  I find the new 'systems' humorous when people start discussing this system versus that.  When they start claiming 'my system is THE system, blah blah blah'.  

There are techniques and methods in each system that are advantageous, but overrall they usually represent one man or several men's theories on what have worked for them, or what they think will work in a given situation.  As such, I look at martial arts training like a buffet...take what you want, leave the rest for someone else.  

Out of most of these marketed systems, 99% is nothing but recycled material we've seen everywhere else.  Sometimes 1% is a real innovation.  For me, however, if I find a little 1% nugget of innovation in someone else's material, i'm happy.


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> I asked Haim Zut if he knows of Aizik and he has no clue who the guy is.


 
Here is a link from his site to the article in BB magazine. 

http://www.combatsurvival.com/blackbelt%2D2005/

There is mention of Imi of page 77.

Mike


----------



## Loki (Jan 14, 2006)

*cough* rip-off *cough*


----------



## Peter Steeves (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, to answer the original question, I certified as an instructor through CDT a couple of years ago, and have very intentionally allowed that situation to expire quietly.

I do think the material is good, taught well by good instructors, and absolutely a great answer for people who wouldn't train otherwise. It just wasn't anything new. I teach the exact same things *very* early on in a new person's training, but that's not true of all instructors, I suppose.

In fact, the majority of the other people certifying alongside me also taught at their own martial arts schools, and a few even mentioned that "we never learn all this 'pressure point stuff' in our system . . . " I was a little surprised that the CDT curriculum was so different from what they already did. But, most of the school owners there were from sport-based systems, so in the end it makes sense.

I also had a guest in my dojo recently who worked in some very violent situations in the past. He was more than impressed with the fact that his high-speed, intense training was already a *part* of what we already do at my school - and all we teach is the "old stuff." 

If you're already training in something that seems very street-wise and effective when you need it (or at least know a few friends who have used it when they needed it), then I don't think you need to look for the newest thing in training. In fact, you might be served by the oldest, since it probably wasn't meant for winning trophies (as long as you can find an older system near its original teaching).

If you are not in that lucky situation, and there is no such place to study, then from what I've seen, CDT is a good source of information. Just find some friends and drill the "techniques" a LOT.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 16, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I'm not a real systems person. I've taken Judo for several years, and i've taken Aiki-Jujitsu in the past, as well as having done boxing and MT. None of them are the holy grail.
> 
> I steal what I want, and leave the rest. I find the new 'systems' humorous when people start discussing this system versus that. When they start claiming 'my system is THE system, blah blah blah'.
> 
> ...


 
....What he said.


----------

